# how many fish can be safely added to my 90 gal at once?



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

hi there,

my 90 gallon has been up and running for 6 months now with;

3 -5" blood parrots
1 - 5" cobolt zebra
1 - 5" yellowtail acei 
3 - 2" yellowtail acei

went out today and bought 10 new smaller fish between 2" - 3" in size:

1 - elongatus mpanga
1- metriaclima greichakei
1-metriaclima callaninos(lupingu)
1- labidochromis mbamba
1- pseudo (zebra long pelvic)
1-melanochromis perileucos
1-labeo fuelleborni
1- yellow lab
1- rusty
1 melanochromis auratus

added the 10 new fish to the 90 gallon.

but also have a 6 more from my 30 gallon that i wanted to transfer to the 90 gal:

2 -hongi
1-melanochromis johanni
1 -metriaclima estherae
1- sciaenochromis fryeri
1 - jewelfish ( yes i know he shoud not be in this mix, but hes too beautiful to get rid of, and no problems yet...knock on wood)

is this too many to add at once? if so how long should i wait?

how many fish can i have in my 90 gallon in total with the above list?

thanks Jenn


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't know about africans, but 25 sounds like too many fish with the blood parrots.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

25 would be fine in a 90 if they were compatible. Your tank is a bomb waiting to explode. I'd highly suggest posting in the Malawi forum and removing most of those fish. I assume this is a 4' 90gal?


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

hi there,

btw i forgot to mention these are are male fish.

what do you find explosive about them? i have been told to remove the parrots and the jewel but other then that nobody has said anything.

my tank is: 4" L x 2" H x 18

thanks Jenn


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

Seems like a good plan with the exception of the parrots, the sciaenochromis fryeri, and the jewel.

20-odd cichlids in a 90g is a lot of fish but packing in mbuna is a great way to manage aggression. Just keep lots of filtration on it and do lots of large water changes and it will be a nice active tank.


----------



## Natalie (Jun 11, 2007)

It's up to you, but it would be wise to put the parrots in another tank. For one thing, I think they look better by themselves rather than mixed with Africans. For another, they produce a relatively huge amount of waste and you'll have more options with your Africans if you just get them outta there.


----------

